
Hero Scientist: Norman Borlaug (saved more than billion from starvation) - ryanwaggoner
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Borlaug
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions and discussions:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/borlaug?sort=by_date>

